# What is the best way to post an updated LAMBAD function with modified arguments (in the LAMBDA forum)?



## Rnkhch

Hello,

I needed to modify the argument structure of one of my LAMBDAs that I posted (after feedback from some of my students/colleagues) and added 2 new arguments to it. I wasn't sure what the best way is to post this updated function.

Do I post it as a reply? (If so, the original argument structure still remains at the top)

Do I make a fresh post? If so, do I need to specify version 2 or something like that?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## MARK858

Reply to your original post, if you create a new post the Moderators will probably deem it a duplicate post.


----------

